# GoPro In-Car Mount Help!!!



## tomlister (Dec 31, 2012)

I had an in car mount eyed up for my car but after a quick measurement its not quite big enough, i want to mount the camera behind the rear seats of my Mini (R56) for track days etc but can't find anything that will do the job...

This is what i had in mind LINK

However, its to short, was hoping it would span the two rear side windows... any ideas?


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Do you have headrests in the rear of your mini or have you taken them out for track use? I would try and mount it there, or perhaps on the parcel shelf (again, assuming you still have one).


----------



## tomlister (Dec 31, 2012)

MagpieRH said:


> Do you have headrests in the rear of your mini or have you taken them out for track use? I would try and mount it there, or perhaps on the parcel shelf (again, assuming you still have one).


Yes still have a stock interior, only just got a GoPro so haven't used it yet so don't know what it would be like filming from that far back? plus the parceshelf surely wouldn't be a good idea?


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

tomlister said:


> Yes still have a stock interior, only just got a GoPro so haven't used it yet so don't know what it would be like filming from that far back? plus the parceshelf surely wouldn't be a good idea?


If it's facing forward, maybe on the passenger headrest then (or attached to the side but positioned fairly central)?
I don't know what the parcel shelf is like in the Mini but it doesn't move in my car. Obviously I meant secure it to, not just rest it on the shelf. That would be a recipe for disaster, I agree.

The other option, if you can figure out a way, would be under the rear-view mirror somehow.

I'm just trying to think of places and ways you could attach the camera without damaging the interior (like you would by drilling a hole into the dash for example) - I have no experience using a GoPro in a car so it's all just thoughts and ideas


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Why not attach it to your helmet?...


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Found a pic of how I use mine...


----------



## tomlister (Dec 31, 2012)

Rollini said:


> Found a pic of how I use mine...





MagpieRH said:


> If it's facing forward, maybe on the passenger headrest then (or attached to the side but positioned fairly central)?
> I don't know what the parcel shelf is like in the Mini but it doesn't move in my car. Obviously I meant secure it to, not just rest it on the shelf. That would be a recipe for disaster, I agree.
> 
> The other option, if you can figure out a way, would be under the rear-view mirror somehow.
> ...


Ideally want it so that i can see directly out the front window but also show the driver and ****pit... i can't believe no one makes such a thing! :wall:


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

tomlister said:


> Ideally want it so that i can see directly out the front window but also show the driver and ****pit... i can't believe no one makes such a thing! :wall:


Remember a go pro camera has a 170 degree view point so on a helmet it is looking right out the front window etc....I'll take a print screen of one of my videos for you to see


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Astra gtc vxr



Corsa VXR



My old astra vxr with auto finesse air freshener  lol


----------



## tomlister (Dec 31, 2012)

Rollini said:


> Astra gtc vxr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair, it does look really good from there, just isn't what I'm after!

How was silverstone for a track day btw? some big corners on there!!


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

tomlister said:


> To be fair, it does look really good from there, just isn't what I'm after!
> 
> How was silverstone for a track day btw? some big corners on there!!


I found it an awesome place and perfect for what I wanted.

Was a great track. Not all that challenging as was only the short circuit not the full f1 circuit.


----------

